# New puppy



## ladee_sarah (Jul 14, 2004)

I was just wondering what the basic commands that I should start teaching (when/if I do get him) would be.

I'm fairly sure "come", then "sit" are the two that should be done first but are there any other commands that I should think about trying to teach my dog if I get him?

(I read a string that was talking about teaching the dog to wait for an "okay" command before exiting an opened door to avoid the dog just running out and it got me thinking







)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

definitely get a puppy book. there are so many things that you want to teach. you wanna definitely teach a long down-stay. remember it takes lots of practice and patience. and when you get javier








take him out to socialize. he'll be a well-rounded dog.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, totally get a book like doctorcathy said. Teach him to lay and stay too. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

The Stay command is very helpful but, Nichole is right, it is difficult for puppies. At 3 years, Pico is really good with Stay and I use it often when I am just going into the kitchen for a drink or into the other room for a minute and don't want him jumping down and following me around.

I come back and he is laying there in Down Stay and looking so attentive to my return. I occasionally reward him with a Cheerio but for the most part it is not necessary. He seems to understand Stay means I'll be back shortly.

If you can master "Come" then you ARE a master! Pico still obeys Come at his leisure, depending on whether he has finished sniffing the area thoroghly or thinks maybe a cat will still appear in the yard and he needs to be sure he's there to chase it off.


----------

